# Happy 1 Year Birthday to My Girl Brandy!



## Blue22 (Jan 22, 2012)

My girl Brandy turns 1 year old today. This morning we sat down and wrote her breeder a letter from her (dictated by her of course!!) and sent pictures of how she looks today! I've attached a picture taken this morning with her favorite thing...a bone and her as a puppy!! What a difference a year makes!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Brandy!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday! What a gorgeous girl :wub:


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Brandy!


----------



## professionaldogtraining (Jan 29, 2013)

Happy Birthday brandy


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Adorable! Happy birthday beautiful!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday pretty girl! I'm sure the breeder will love the letter, very thoughtful


----------

